# Η λέξη της χρονιάς



## nickel (Nov 21, 2009)

Από τα Νέα:
*«Ξεκάνω φίλο»· αλλιώς «unfriend».*

Αυτή είναι η λέξη της χρονιάς από το νέο λεξικό της Οξφόρδης για φέτος. Το «ξεκάνω φίλο» σημαίνει ότι βγάζω κάποιον από την ένδειξη «φίλος» στις ιστοσελίδες κοινωνικής δικτύωσης όπως το Facebook.

Άλλες λέξεις που ήταν στον κατάλογο με τις φιναλίστ περιλαμβάνουν το «intexticated», το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται όταν ο οδηγός ενός αυτοκινήτου ξεχνιέται την ώρα που στέλνει μήνυμα στο κινητό, καθώς και το «sexting» που είναι η αποστολή τολμηρών σεξουαλικών SΜS και φωτογραφιών από το κινητό. Άλλη μια λέξη που διεκδίκησε την πρωτιά είναι το «funemployed», που αναφέρεται σε όσους έχασαν πρόσφατα τη δουλειά τους και αποφάσισαν να εκμεταλλευθούν δημιουργικά τον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους. ​
Ε, δεν θα έλεγα ότι το αντίθετο τού «κάνω φίλο» είναι «ξεκάνω φίλο» — λίγο... δραστικό το βρίσκω. :) «Τον έκοψε από φίλο», ναι. Και θυμήθηκα που, όταν ήμουν μικρός, στην Κρήτη, και μαλώναμε με κάποιον, κάναμε «ξεφίλια».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2009)

Στην εποχή μου στο δημοτικό, κόβαμε τους φίλους («κόψε» ρε!) προτείνοντας το δείκτη και το μέσο ενωμένα για να κόψει το δεσμό ο μέλλων τέως φίλος με το δάχτυλό του.
Λεξιπλασία: «κόβω-φίλο»


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2009)

Το "ξεπαρεού" αυτό δεν σημαίνει;
Λάθος, σημαίνει "πάρε δρόμο".
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/ksepareou_2357/


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2009)

Ξεχάσαμε το _unfriend_ και την ανάγκη να το προσεγγίσουμε σαν νέο όρο. Δεν το ξέχασε ο κ. Βαλεοντής και έκανε στο translatum τις παρακάτω προτάσεις:
Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει το αρχαιότατο ρήμα _φιλοποιώ_ = κάνω φίλο. Έψαξα, αλλά δεν βρήκα, το ξε-(κάνω φίλο). Φυσικά βρήκα το _εχθροποιώ_ = κάνω εχθρό.

Είτε unfriend είτε defriend

η πρότασή μου για τα ελληνικά είναι:

_(be)friend_ {ρήμα μεταβατικό} = κάνω φίλο, φιλοποιώ
_(be)friending_ {γερούνδιο, ουσιαστικό} = φιλοποίηση
_unfriend, defriend_ {ρήμα μεταβατικό} = καταργώ από φίλο, αποφιλοποιώ
_unfriending, defriending_ {γερούνδιο, ουσιαστικό} = αποφιλοποίηση​
Καλώς προστέθηκε και το «διαγράφω από φίλο»*. Για τη _φιλοποίηση_ και τη _αποφιλοποίηση_ δεν βλέπω να διαγράφεται λαμπρό μέλλον, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις (μελανό σημείο, ο _φιλοποιητής_: στον Πλάτωνα, αυτός που αγαπά τους ποιητές). Το _φίλιωμα_ (και το _φιλιώνω_, που σήμερα έχουν να κάνουν με τη συμφιλίωση και όχι τη σύναψη φιλίας) και τα άγνωστα _ξεφίλιωμα – ξεφιλιώνω_ παραείναι … ποιητικά για ορολογική χρήση.

* Προσθήκη: Στα κοινά και (γιατί όχι) και στο διαδίκτυο: «ξεγράφω από φίλο». :)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 11, 2009)

Ένα-δύο πράγματα που πρέπει να επισημανθούν:

1. το befriend *δεν* είναι νεολογισμός. Αντιθέτως, είναι λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα εδώ και αιώνες και σε ποικίλα registers. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεται ως νεολογισμός. Υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανές αποδόσεις (προσεγγίζω, κάνω φίλο, φέρομαι φιλικά κ.ο.κ.), αν και το μεταβατικό είναι πολλές φορές δύστροπο και μερικές φορές δημιουργεί προβληματάκια στη μετάφραση. 
2. Αντιθέτως, το unfriend είναι νεολογισμός. Και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα μπορούσαμε να δεχτούμε απόδοση με νεολογισμό/λεξιπλασία ή κάτι ανάλογο.


----------



## pit (Dec 11, 2009)

> 1. το befriend δεν είναι νεολογισμός. Αντιθέτως, είναι λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα εδώ και αιώνες και σε ποικίλα registers. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεται ως νεολογισμός. Υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανές αποδόσεις (προσεγγίζω, κάνω φίλο, φέρομαι φιλικά κ.ο.κ.), αν και το μεταβατικό είναι πολλές φορές δύστροπο και μερικές φορές δημιουργεί προβληματάκια στη μετάφραση.



Συμφωνώ. Εγώ το έχω ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν.


----------



## sarant (Dec 11, 2009)

To befriend ασφαλώς δεν είναι νεολογισμός, αλλά εδώ χρησιμοποιείται με εντελώς άλλη σημασία, ότι σε βάζω στους φίλους μου στο φέισμπουκ. Άλλωστε, αν δεν είναι νεολογισμός το befriend είναι το to friend someone.

Την είχα δει τη φιλοποίηση αλλά την είχα αφήσει ασχολίαστη. Αποφιλοποίηση, τι να πω... Ακόμα κι αν ξεχάσουμε τις ομοηχίες με το φύλο, είναι αχώνευτη λέξη. 

Τα παιδιά πάντως, το λένε περιφραστικά. Επειδή είναι λαϊκός όρος, αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε μιαν απόδοση, το φίλιωμα-ξεφίλιωμα είναι κτγμ χίλιες φορές καλύτερο από την... αποφιλοποίηση.


----------



## sarant (Dec 11, 2009)

Α, υπόψη, υπέρ του ξεφιλιώματος: υπάρχει δόκιμο το ξαρραβώνιασμα (τίτλος ποιήματος μεταξύ άλλων).

Αποαρραβωνοποίηση, σύμφωνα με την Ελετώ της εποχής.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 11, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι αναφερόταν αποκλειστικά στη χρήση για το Facebook. Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως άνετα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και οι κλασικές αποδόσεις του befriend: τον/την κάνω φίλο (στο Facebook). Εμείς σε αυτή την περίπτωση πάντως λέμε "τον/την κάνω add (as friend)."


----------



## sarant (Dec 16, 2009)

Μια και ξεθύμανε η κουβέντα εδώ, τη μετέφερα, ας πούμε, εκεί (αν και αλλιώς):
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/12/16/leksixronias/


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2010)

Από την _Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία_:

*Οι λέξεις του 2009*
Της ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗΣ ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΚΑ

Μερικές από τις πιο ενδιαφέρουσες λίστες που σφραγίζουν το τέλος κάθε χρονιάς, είναι εκείνες με τις λέξεις που γεννήθηκαν ή έγιναν πολύ δημοφιλείς κατά τη διάρκειά της.

Διάσημα έγιναν τα γουρούνια μέσα στη χρονιά. Ο όρος «Η1Ν1», η επιστημονική ονομασία της γρίπης των χοίρων πήρε την τρίτη θέση στην κατάταξη. Διάσημα έγιναν τα γουρούνια μέσα στη χρονιά. Ο όρος «Η1Ν1», η επιστημονική ονομασία της γρίπης των χοίρων πήρε την τρίτη θέση στην κατάταξη. Το 2009 μας αποχαιρέτησε αφήνοντας πίσω του διεθνείς όρους όπως η «γρίπη των χοίρων» και η επαπειλούμενη «αποκάλυψη»* (εκ του αγγλικού «πορκ», που σημαίνει «γουρούνι») που θα βίωνε η ανθρωπότητα από τη διάδοσή της. Άφησε, όμως, και όρους έντονου τοπικού ενδιαφέροντος, όπως τα «σταζ» και τα «σπρεντ», που γνώρισαν ιδιαίτερη δόξα στην Ελλάδα.

Οι λέξεις, όμως, που έκλεψαν την παράσταση ήταν εκείνες που γεννιούνται από τη σαρωτική διάδοση των νέων τεχνολογιών. Η λέξη της χρονιάς ήταν, σύμφωνα με το Νέο Αμερικανικό Λεξικό της Οξφόρδης, η «unfriend», δηλαδή το ρήμα που χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος όταν διαγράφει από φίλο κάποιον με τον οποίο ήταν συνδεδεμένοι σε κοινωνικά δίκτυα όπως το Facebook.

Για το επιτελείο του συγκεκριμένου λεξικού, η ανακοίνωση της «λέξης της χρονιάς» αποτελεί τη σημαντικότερη ετήσια παρέμβασή τους. Ταυτοχρόνως δημοσιοποιούν και μια λίστα με τις υπόλοιπες υποψήφιες λέξεις-φιναλίστ (βλ. πίνακα), που δίνουν και το περίγραμμα της εξέλιξης της αγγλικής γλώσσας.

Ανάλογη λίστα δημοσιεύουν και άλλοι φορείς όπως η Αμερικάνικη Διαλεκτική Κοινότητα** (www.americandialect.org) και το Παγκόσμιο Παρατηρητήριο της Γλώσσας (www.languagemonitor.com). Το Παρατηρητήριο καταλήγει στις δημοφιλέστερες λέξεις και φράσεις που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ετησίως στο αγγλόφωνο κομμάτι του πλανήτη (που σήμερα υπολογίζουν ότι αριθμεί 1,58 δισ. ανθρώπους), μετρώντας με αλγορύθμους (sic) τη χρήση τους στα ΜΜΕ, το Ιντερνετ, τα μπλογκ και άλλα κοινωνικά δίκτυα.

Το 2009, πρώτη στη λίστα είναι η λέξη «Twitter», δηλαδή «η ικανότητα να συμπυκνώνει κανείς τη σκέψη του σε 140 χαρακτήρες» απαντώντας στο ερώτημα «τι κάνεις τώρα;». Δεύτερο έρχεται το όνομα «Ομπάμα» και τρίτος ο όρος «Η1Ν1», η επιστημονική ονομασία της γρίπης των χοίρων, που τελικά μετονομάστηκε «νέα γρίπη».

Ενδιαφέρον έχει η θέση 8 της λίστας, με το «αδρόνιο», το σωματίδιο που έγινε διάσημο από το περίφημο πείραμα του CERN.

Ακολουθούν η «διαφάνεια» (ως στόχος πολλών κυβερνήσεων), η «οργή» (για τα μπόνους στελεχών σε εταιρείες που πτώχευσαν), η «ανεργία» και ο όρος «foreclosure» που σημαίνει τον αποκλεισμό από το πιστοληπτικό σύστημα λόγω αδυναμίας αποπληρωμής δόσεων δανείου, δηλαδή κάτι σαν τον δικό μας «Τειρεσία». Όπως φαίνεται, το 2009 έπεσε λίγο βαρύ στο ίδιο κοινό που ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα είχε αναδείξει ως κυρίαρχη λέξη το περίφημο σύνθημα «change» (αλλαγή) του προέδρου Ομπάμα.

Έτσι, και η φράση «μανία για τον Ομπάμα»*** (Obama-mania) έπεσε φέτος μία θέση και είναι δεύτερη δημοφιλέστερη, κάτω από τον «Βασιλιά της Ποπ» Μάικλ Τζάκσον που αποχαιρέτησε τα εγκόσμια. Τρίτη φράση είναι η «κλιματική αλλαγή» (ήταν πρώτη το 2007) και τέταρτη η «γρίπη των χοίρων».

Αντίστοιχες λίστες αμιγώς ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος δεν εντοπίζονται μέχρι σήμερα. Μπορούμε, όμως, να πάρουμε μια ιδέα για τους όρους που αναζητάμε συχνότερα μέσω της δημοφιλέστερης μηχανής αναζήτησης της Google:

Ως δημοφιλέστεροι προηγούνται η «eurovision», το «facebook», το «youtube», η ίδια η «google», ο «καιρός», ο «paok», ο «olympiakos» και η «aek». Υπερβολική αύξηση, όμως, καταγράφηκε φέτος στις αναζητήσεις για τη «γρίπη», την «απόσυρση», τον «ΑΜΚΑ» (Αριθμός Μητρώου Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης, που έγινε υποχρεωτικός) αλλά... και τις «playmate» των καλλιστείων.

Στην Ελλάδα θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε δύο ξένους όρους που εκτοξεύτηκαν στην κορυφή του ειδησεογραφικού ενδιαφέροντος λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης και των εκλογών του περασμένου Οκτωβρίου. Το «σπρεντ», ας πούμε, εισέβαλε στη ζωή μας μαζί με την οικονομική κρίση. Μάθαμε ότι είναι η διαφορά που χωρίζει την απόδοση των ομολόγων του ελληνικού Δημοσίου από αυτό του γερμανικού. Ουσιαστικά δείχνει πόσο παραπάνω απόδοση (σε σύγκριση με το γερμανικό ομόλογο) ζητούν οι επενδυτές για να δανείσουν το ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Τους τελευταίους μήνες έχει φτάσει το 3% από περίπου 1% που ήταν όταν αγνοούσαμε την ύπαρξή του.

Αυτό που μάθαμε για τα καλά, πάντως, ήταν τα «σταζ» (από τον γαλλικό όρο «stage») που για καιρό αποκαλούσαμε λανθασμένα και «στέιτζ». Πρόκειται για την περίοδο πρακτικής άσκησης που δίνει σε νέους εργαζόμενους χρήσιμη προϋπηρεσία ώστε να μπουν ευκολότερα στην «επίσημη» αγορά εργασίας. Μόνο που στην ελληνική τους εκδοχή τα «σταζ» αποδείχτηκαν μια ωραία μέθοδος αφ' ενός για κομματικές προσλήψεις και αφ' ετέρου για να κάνουν τη «λάντζα» των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών άνθρωποι χωρίς εργασιακά δικαιώματα.​
* Εννοεί «απορκάλυψη» ή, καλύτερα, aporkalypse (the 'epigdemic'). :)
** Η _American Dialect Society_ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να μεταφραστεί _Αμερικάνικη Διαλεκτική Κοινότητα_. Νηματάκι;
*** Ομπαμαμανία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2010)

Από την Κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή:

Λέξεις της δεκαετίας

Tης Mαριαννας Tζιαντζη

Εκτός από τα σημαντικά γεγονότα της δεκαετίας που έφυγε και τα οποία καταγράφονται στα αφιερώματα του Τύπου, υπάρχουν και οι λέξεις που πέρασαν, που διέγραψαν σύντομες ή μακρές τροχιές στις συνειδήσεις και την καθημερινή ζωή μας. Πολλές από αυτές ίσως να μας φαίνονταν ανοίκειες ή ακατανόητες αν τις ακούγαμε πριν από το 2000, όπως *Δίδυμοι Πύργοι*, *Γκουαντάναμο*, *Νταρφούρ*, *τόξα του Καλατράβα*, *γρίπη των χοίρων*, *νόσος των πουλερικών*, *Τwitter*, *Facebook* και *torrents*, *κλιματική αλλαγή*, *ερημοποίηση*, *ανεξέλεγκτη χωματερή*, *Ασωπός* και *εξασθενές χρώμιο*, *δομημένο ομόλογο*, *σκάνδαλο της Siemens* και *[σκάνδαλο] του Βατοπεδίου*, *υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη*, *αξιολόγηση της πιστοληπτικής ικανότητας*, *πραγματική οικονομία*.

Η κρίση δεν εισήγαγε στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο τις ουρές των συσσιτίων, αλλά το *επίδομα αλληλεγγύης*, την *κατάθεση πινακίδων*, τα *εκπτωτικά κουπόνια για ανέργους*. Οι περικοπές, τα λουκέτα, τα υπερχρεωμένα νοικοκυριά, οι ακάλυπτες επιταγές, η ανεργία είναι οι πικρές καραμέλες των ημερών.

Στη δεκαετία που πέρασε, καταλάβαμε ότι δεν είναι μόνον η ζωή και ο έρωτας επισφαλείς, αλλά και η εργασία. Μάθαμε να προφέρουμε σωστά τους _stagieurs_ (όχι πια «στέιτζερ»), ενώ πρωτακούσαμε για *διευθέτηση του χρόνου εργασίας* ή *ενοικιαζόμενους εργαζόμενους*, αλλά και για *υπέρπτωχους*, «*χλιδάνεργους*» και την ανατριχιαστική «*ανάκαμψη χωρίς δουλειά*» (jobless recovery).

Με νέες λέξεις εμπλουτίστηκαν η δημοκρατία και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, όπως *ηλεκτρονική διακυβέρνηση*, *παρατηρητήριο τιμών*, αλλά και *πλωτές φυλακές*, *φυλακές φαντάσματα* και *ενισχυμένη ανάκριση* (ευφημισμός για τα βασανιστήρια). Τάξη, ασφάλεια και (αυτο)προστασία: πλούσια η σοδειά. *Σαρωτής σώματος* (σε αεροδρόμια), *ανιχνευτής βαδίσματος*, *αεροπαγίδες*, *praetores urbanis*, *ζαρντινιέρα*, *σακίδια που φύονται*, «*αντιβανδαλιστικοί υαλοπίνακες*», *θωρακισμένα ρολά*, *νόμος για τις κουκούλες*. Επίσης, όλο και πιο συχνά ακούμε λέξεις σχετικές όχι πια με το Χρηματιστήριο, αλλά με την οικονομία και τις τράπεζες, όπως *αποκλιμακούμενο επιτόκιο*, *Τειρεσίας* (μάντης και τιμωρός), *μεταφορά υπολοίπου*.

Στο πολιτικό λεξιλόγιο συναντήσαμε τις *προσωπικές στρατηγικές* και τους *γαλάζιους αντάρτες*, το *όλον ΠΑΣΟΚ*, το *διακύβευμα*, τους *όρους μέλλοντος*, το «*ό,τι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό*», τους «*παραπλανηθέντες υπουργούς*» (το ισοδύναμο της «αποπλανηθείς κόρης» του Μποστ), το *κόμμα της παραλίας*.

Και οι λέξεις της ελπίδας; Μην είναι οι ιδιωτικές *τράπεζες βλαστοκυττάρων*; Μην είναι τα τόξα του Καλατράβα και οι *ανισόπεδοι κόμβοι*; Ο *Προαστιακός*, το *Νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης*, το μετρό είναι δροσερές σταγόνες μέσα στην ανταγωνιστική και ξιπασμένη δημόσια σφαίρα, όμως δεν αρκούν για να την κάνουν λιγότερο άνυδρη. Είναι αυτονόητο ότι η πρόοδος της επιστήμης και τα τεχνολογικά επιτεύγματα μας επιτρέπουν να αισιοδοξούμε, όμως αυτό ισχύει για κάθε εποχή, για κάθε δεκαετία.

Από τη «*δεκαετία του φόβου*» ή «*[δεκαετία] του τίποτα*», όπως χαρακτηρίστηκαν τα περασμένα δέκα χρόνια, φαίνεται να περνάμε στη δεκαετία των διλημμάτων, όπως «ή θα αφανίσουμε το δημόσιο χρέος ή το χρέος θα αφανίσει τη χώρα», «*ή αλλάζουμε ή βουλιάζουμε*». Και αλλάζουμε προς την κατεύθυνση που οι παγκόσμιοι αυτουργοί της κρίσης μάς επιβάλλουν, όχι προς αυτήν που δημοκρατικά επιλέγουμε.

Ποιες λέξεις να κρατήσουμε από τη δεκαετία που πέρασε; _Ελευθερία, αξιοπρέπεια, αλληλεγγύη, ειρήνη, ισότητα, αντίσταση στην αδικία_; Όσο και αν αυτές μοιάζουν να έρχονται από το βαθύ παρελθόν, ίσως να είναι πιο μοντέρνες από το δόγμα «*επιβίωση με κάθε θυσία*» που μας οδηγεί στην εποχή των σπηλαίων.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2010)

Για να χαμογελάσουμε λίγο, συμβουλή για "defriending" από τη σημερινή στήλη της Dear Prudence:

Dear Prudence,
My ex-girlfriend's mom can't stop writing on my Facebook wall: giving me advice, telling me she cares about me, and debating my politics. I am not in touch with my ex. What should I do?
—So Over This

Dear So Over,
Situations like yours are why *"defriending" *was invented. Don't worry about hurting her feelings, just drop Mom.​


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Άλλες λέξεις που ήταν στον κατάλογο με τις φιναλίστ περιλαμβάνουν [...] το «sexting» που είναι η αποστολή τολμηρών σεξουαλικών SΜS και φωτογραφιών από το κινητό.


Στο σλανγκρ υπάρχει το _*γύμνημα*_ (πληθ. _γυμνήματα_): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/gumnimata_9737/. Ομολογουμένως εμπνευσμένη λεξιπλασία, αλλά για να είναι ο δεύτερος όρος τής λεξικής διασταύρωσης το _μήνυμα_ τότε θα έπρεπε να γράφεται *γύμνυμα* (πληθ. _γυμνύματα_) — διότι έτσι όπως είναι τώρα γραμμένο παραπέμπει σε β' όρο τη λέξη _μνήμα_ (οπότε εγώ σκέφτομαι τούτο 'δώ: http://www.odditycentral.com/funny/how-is-this-for-a-gravestone.html).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2011)

Η παρατήρηση για ορθότερο  _γύμνυμα_ γίνεται και εκεί, στη σχετική συζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2011)

Δίκιο έχεις, τώρα το είδα — αλλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν το διόρθωσαν. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η λέξη της χρονιάς, αλλά σίγουρα είναι η λεξιπλασία της δεκαετίας: *bookkake*.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ε, δεν θα έλεγα ότι το αντίθετο τού «κάνω φίλο» είναι «ξεκάνω φίλο» — λίγο... δραστικό το βρίσκω. :) «Τον έκοψε από φίλο», ναι. Και θυμήθηκα που, όταν ήμουν μικρός, στην Κρήτη, και μαλώναμε με κάποιον, κάναμε «ξεφίλια».


Το θέμα δεν είναι να τον βγάλεις τον άλλον από φίλο — είναι το «τι θα πουν οι μιούτουαλ»: :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2011)

Πώς το κατέχουν το αγγλικό στον ΟΤΕ...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Πώς το κατέχουν το αγγλικό στον ΟΤΕ...


Αν αναφέρεσαι στην προφορά τού _mutual_, κι εγώ στη θέση τού συγκεκριμένου κειμενογράφου ακριβώς το ίδιο μ' εκείνον θα έκανα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2011)

Εγώ θα το έλεγα μούτουαλ, ή να είμαστε ή να μην είμαστε!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εγώ θα το έλεγα μούτουαλ, ή να είμαστε ή να μην είμαστε!


Σωστό κι αυτό!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2011)

Πάντως, αν κανείς αναζητήσει στο γκουγκλ τον όρο μιούτουαλ, η μηχανή προτείνει το μούτουαλ (που είναι και επωνυμία εταιρείας — από το _mutual_ φυσικά!).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Αν αναφέρεσαι στην προφορά τού _mutual_, κι εγώ στη θέση τού συγκεκριμένου κειμενογράφου ακριβώς το ίδιο μ' εκείνον θα έκανα.


 
Γιατί; Από την στιγμή που δεν μεταφράζεις την λέξη, διαιωνίζεις μια λάθος προφορά. Αυτός που δεν το ξέρει, το μαθαίνει λάθος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί; Από την στιγμή που δεν μεταφράζεις την λέξη, διαιωνίζεις μια λάθος προφορά. Αυτός που δεν το ξέρει, το μαθαίνει λάθος.


Μα, δεν είναι η αγγλική λέξη _mutual_ — είναι η ελληνική (πλέον) λέξη _μιούτουαλ_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

Όπως ελληνική είναι και η λέξη _*μουλτιμίντια*_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2011)

Το multimedia με λίγη καλή θέληση μπορεί να το ακούσεις και μούλτι, ακόμη και στα αγγλικά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2011)

Hellegenes, προφανώς δεν πιάνεις το αστείο της διαφήμισης, μάλλον γιατί πιστέυεις ότι οι Έλληνες σε γενικές γραμμές δεν ξέρουν την ορθή προφορά της λέξης. 

Ας το αναλύσουμε: ΟΛΟΙ ασχολούνται με το ιντερνέτ, λέει ο διαφημιστής. Όλοι; Ναι, ακόμα κι αυτοί που δεν θα περιμέναμε να ασχολούνται, δηλαδή οι δυο μανάβηδες κι η συνταξιούχος πελάτισσα. Δηλαδή, η μάνα σου, η γιαγιά μου, ο μπαρμπα-Μήτσος, όλοι αυτοί που εμείς οι χρήστες και γνώστες συμπαθούμε, αγαπάμε αλλά γελάμε με το πόσο πίσω έχουν μείνει με την τεχνολογία και τις ξένες γλώσσες (προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αυτοί είναι πλέον λίγοι, αλλά το στερεότυπο κρατάει). 
Φυσικά αυτό δε συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα και η διαφήμιση δεν απευθύνεται σε αυτούς αλλά σε εμάς που "ξέρουμε". Πρόκειται για αστείο ανάμεσα στον διαφημιστή κι εμάς. Αυτοί λοιπόν ΑΝ χρησιμοποιούσαν ιντερνέτ ΕΤΣΙ θα μίλαγαν γιατί αυτοί στο σχολείο έκαναν κάτι κουτσολατινικά (και αν) και κάτι ψωρογαλλικά, ίσως το mutual το διαβάζουν μούτουαλ ή μιούτουαλ. Οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες όμως ξέρουν τη σωστή προφορά και πιάνουν το ανέκδοτο, καταλαβαίνουν δηλαδή ότι ο διαφημιστής τους κλείνει το μάτι και γελάνε. 
Η διαφήμιση θα ήταν αποτυχία το 1970 γιατί τότε οι Έλληνες δεν μίλαγαν Αγγλικά (ή μίλαγαν επιπέδου του κάτωθι γιουτουμπακίου) και δεν θα καταλάβαιναν το αστείο. Είναι επιτυχία το 2011 γιατί οι Έλληνες μιλάνε αγγλικά και καταλαβαίνουν το εσκεμμένο λάθος. 






Και κάτι ακόμα, ο Λόνγκμαν επιβεβαιώνει την υποψία μου (ή ίσως την ανάμνησή μου) ότι υπάρχει εναλλακτική προφορά της λέξης και αυτή είναι... μιούτιουαλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2011)

Το αστείο της διαφήμισης το καταλαβαίνω αλλά το εντοπίζω στην χρήση του jargon από μεγάλης ηλικίας άτομα, όχι στην προφορά της λέξης που δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εσκεμμένη. Το αστείο αυτό έχει επαναληφθεί και σε προηγούμενες ιντερνετικές διαφημίσεις με γιαγιάδες κτλ. Αστείο με την προφορά ήταν το λαπιτόπι. Βλέπεις οι διαφημιστές δεν είναι ποτέ τόσο διακριτικοί στους υπαινιγμούς τους. Εξάλλου το πράγμα δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό, γιατί όσοι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας δεν ξέρουν αγγλικά θα χρησιμοποιούσαν την ελληνική εκδοχή του FB και άρα θα έλεγαν "κοινοί φίλοι". Άλλωστε το αυτόματο αυτό είναι (βάσει IP).

Εν κατακλείδι, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εσκεμμένη η παραμόρφωση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2011)

Οφτοπικίζοντας, να πω ότι ΟΚ, προφανώς διαφωνούμε στο αν είναι εσκεμμένη ή όχι η μιουτουάλυση. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν είναι, τι σημασία έχει; 

Ναι, στην Ελλάδα πάσχουμε λίγο από την φοβία _μη μας περάσουν οι ξένοι για χωριάτες_, φοβία τόσο πολύ ριζωμένη βαθιά μέσα μας που θυμάμαι παλιότερα να προσπαθεί να με πείσει ένας συμπατριώτης (δάσκαλος μάλιστα) σε μια γιορτή τουριστικού περιεχομένου να κατεβάσω αφίσα του ΕΟΤ με τοιχογραφία του Θεόφιλου γιατί ήταν πολύ ρουστίκ και πολύ ανατολίτικη και προφανώς δεν κόλλαγε με την εικόνα της Ελλάδας που ήθελε να δείχνει αυτός προς τα έξω. Και ίσως να αισθανόταν ο ίδιος ότι μειονεκτούσε απέναντι στους βορειοευρωπαίους (οι οποίοι πάντως δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να προβληματίζονται και τόσο να βάλουν τα παραδοσιακά τους και να να πάνε στο πανηγύρι). 

Επιστρέφοντας στα γλωσσικά όμως, έχει κάποιος κακή προφορά; Ε, και τι έγινε; Από τη στιγμή που δύο άνθρωποι συνεννοούνται μεταξύ τους, το πολύ πολύ η κακή προφορά να προκαλέσει ευθυμία. Στους Ολυμπιακούς του Βανκούβερ όλοι άκουσαν τον κυβερνήτη της επαρχίας στο λόγο του να δολοφονεί τη γαλλική γλώσσα και να ασελγεί στο πτώμα της, που είναι επίσημη γλώσσα της χώρας του. 

Όσο για την Αγγλία, άμα δε λέει ένας Έλληνας σωστά το μιούτιουαλ τι θα γίνει; Θα τον καταλάβουν ότι είναι ξένος; Μα πώς θα κρύψει ότι είναι ξένος, ούτως ή άλλως; Και γιατί να το κρύψει; Ή μήπως θα νομίσουν οι Άγγλοι ότι είναι χωριάτης; Μα ούτως ή άλλως για αυτούς χωριάτης είναι ο κάθε ξένος. Και παρεμπιπτόντως, αν σε απασχολεί το θέμα, από τότε που η Ελλάδα έγινε είδηση εκατό φορές μου έχουν εκφράσει Άγγλοι αισθήματα συμπάθειας για τον δοκιμαζόμενο ελληνικό λαό :huh: (στο σημείο αυτό κάνουμε το σταυρό μας και φτύνουμε τον κόρφο μας, επειδή είμαστε χωριάτες), οπότε ολίγο μιούτουαλ μπορεί να βοηθήσει να μας λυπηθούν :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άλλες λέξεις που ήταν στον κατάλογο με τις φιναλίστ περιλαμβάνουν [...] το «sexting» που είναι η αποστολή τολμηρών σεξουαλικών SΜS και φωτογραφιών από το κινητό.





Zazula said:


> Στο σλανγκρ υπάρχει το _*γύμνημα*_ (πληθ. _γυμνήματα_): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/gumnimata_9737/. Ομολογουμένως εμπνευσμένη λεξιπλασία, αλλά για να είναι ο δεύτερος όρος τής λεξικής διασταύρωσης το _μήνυμα_ τότε θα έπρεπε να γράφεται *γύμνυμα* (πληθ. _γυμνύματα_) — διότι έτσι όπως είναι τώρα γραμμένο παραπέμπει σε β' όρο τη λέξη _μνήμα_ (οπότε εγώ σκέφτομαι τούτο 'δώ: http://www.odditycentral.com/funny/how-is-this-for-a-gravestone.html).


Μήπως να λέγαμε καλύτερα _*(το) σεξεμές *_(κατά το _εσεμές_);


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2012)

Μαρέσει το σεξεμές κι είναι πιθανότερο να πιάσει από το γύμνυμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Συντάσσομαι (συνήθως με καλές προθέσεις και ποτέ με μετοχές). Με την ευκαιρία, όμως, να φτιάξουμε και το ρήμα που περιγράφει τι παθαίνεις από εξαντλητικές επικλίνιες ακροβασίες: *σεξεμεσιάζεσαι*.


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Απίθανο, Ζαζ! :up:
Δηλαδή, πολύ ωραίο, οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να πιάσει, αρκεί να διαδοθεί... με εσεμές ή ηλεμήνυμα. 
Παρέμπ, *εξιλεμήνυμα*: το ηλεμήνυμα εξιλέωσης. πρβλ. εξευμεσεμές.



nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Συντάσσομαι (συνήθως με καλές προθέσεις και ποτέ με μετοχές). Με την ευκαιρία, όμως, να φτιάξουμε και το ρήμα που περιγράφει τι παθαίνεις από εξαντλητικές επικλίνιες ακροβασίες: *σεξεμεσιάζεσαι*.



Επίσης, αν το παρακάνει κανείς στις ακροβασίες με περιστροφές σε υψηλές ταχύτητες, *σεξεμεί*. Κι αν δεν λάβουν μέτρα οι συνευρισκόμενοι, το θηλυκό μέλος της σύμπραξης (εφόσον περιλαμβάνεται θηλυκό στη σύμπραξη) ενδέχεται να σεξεμεί επί εννιάμηνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2012)

Θα πρέπει να διερευνηθούν επίσης και τυχόν άρρητες ετυμολογικές συσχετίσεις με το *σούξου μούξου*.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 14, 2012)

«GIF» είναι η λέξη της χρονιάς σύμφωνα με το Oxford American Dictionaries


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Οι άνθρωποι της αποδώ μεριάς του Ατλαντικού διάλεξαν το «γενικό μπάχαλο»: *omnishambles*. Να 'χουν κάτι στο νου τους;

Λοιπόν, διαβάστε τα παρακάτω και ανεβάστε στο Αγγλο-Ελληνικό καμιά λέξη που να αξίζει να μάθουμε και να φτιάξουμε και δικιά μας, αν ταιριάζει.

*Oxford Dictionaries UK Word of the Year 2012: ‘omnishambles’*

*Oxford Dictionaries UK Word of the Year 2012*


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Οι άνθρωποι της αποδώ μεριάς του Ατλαντικού διάλεξαν το «γενικό μπάχαλο»: *omnishambles*. Να 'χουν κάτι στο νου τους;
> 
> Λοιπόν, διαβάστε τα παρακάτω και ανεβάστε στο Αγγλο-Ελληνικό καμιά λέξη που να αξίζει να μάθουμε και να φτιάξουμε και δικιά μας, αν ταιριάζει.
> 
> ...



Λεξιλογιστί: *omnishambles*, από τον Απρίλη. 

Eurogeddon will have to wait for Grexit (or Hellexit) and drachmageddon (first come, first served).


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2012)

Marinos said:


> «GIF» είναι η λέξη της χρονιάς σύμφωνα με το Oxford American Dictionaries





Lifo said:


> *Nomophobia*: anxiety caused by being without one's mobile phone [from no+ mo(bile) + phobia]



Λεξιλογιστί: *no more nomophobia* (Απρίλιος 2008)



Lifo said:


> *Higgs boson*: a subatomic particle whose existence is predicted by the theory that unified the weak and electromagnetic interactions



*Το μποζόνιο (του) Χιγκς*



Lifo said:


> *YOLO*: you only live once; typically used as rationale or endorsement for impulsive or irresponsible behavior


*ΜΖΤΕ*, κι αν δεν τη γλεντήσουμε, τι θα καταλάβουμε, τι θα καζαντίσουμε; 
Στου διαβόλου τα 'γραψα όλα το κατάστιχο, και γλεντώ τα νιάτα μου, πριν με πιάσει λάστιχο
Μες στον ψεύτικο ντουνιά, παίξτε μου διπλοπενιά, και ο μήνας έχει εννιά


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

daeman said:


> Lifo said:
> 
> 
> > Nomophobia: anxiety caused by being without one's mobile phone [from no+ mo(bile) + phobia]
> ...



Καλά τα λέει ο nickel, υποψήφια για ψευδόφιλη την βλέπω. Γιατί όχι nocellphobia*; Εναλλακτικά nomorephonia.:twit:


* ξέρω, ξέρω, το αποφεύγουν οι Βρετανοί κι έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

...
*American Name Society: Names of the Year for 2012*

The American Name Society voted “Sandy” Name of the Year for 2012 at its annual meeting in Boston, MA, on January 4.

“*Sandy*,” the name of the hurricane or “superstorm” which devasted New Jersey and New York in late October, was cited for its historical importance and the use of the phrase “Superstorm Sandy” to create a memorable name which will bring to mind this event for years to come.

Donna Lillian, incoming President of the American Name Society, said “Sandy is also memorable because of its association with the sand that filled many shoreline homes as a result of the storm.” Because of the tragedy at Sandy Hook elementary school in Newtown, CT, “Sandy” is also linked with the two biggest tragic news events of the year for the northeastern United States.

The society also chose winners for Names of the Year in four separate categories:

“*Fiscal Cliff*” was voted Trade Name of the Year. Ben Bernanke’s use of this term has make it famous worldwide. Iman Nick, first Vice President of ANS, said “This name is now universally understood throughout Europe as well as in the United States.”

“*Gangnam*” was voted Place Name of the Year. This name of a trendy affluent district of Seoul, South Korea, has become known through the United States and worldwide as a result of the YouTube video of Korean rapper PSY’s song “Gangnam Style,” which now has over a billion views. Hundreds of parodies of the song have been made, and scores of politicians and celebrities have appeared doing the dance featured in the video. The Korean place name means “south of the Han River.”

“*Malala*” was chosen as the Personal Name of the Year. The first name of Pakistani teenager Malala Yousafzai, who was shot by the Taliban for refusing to abandon her campaign for girls’ education, is now known worldwide as a symbol for women’s rights.

“*Downton Abbey*” won as Fictional Name of the Year. The name of the estate featured in the British television series broadcast on PBS in the United States has become recognizable as a symbol for elegance and aristocracy, being one of the most popular programs ever shown on the noncommercial public network.

The American Name Society, founded in 1951, is a professional organization devoted to the study of names and their role in society. In 2011 “Arab Spring” was the ANS Name of the Year. In 2010 “Eyafjallajökull” was chosen. In 2009 it was “Salish Sea”, and in 2008 “Barack Hussein Obama” was the winner.


2011: *Arab Spring*, *Siri*, *Fukushima*, *Qaddafi* (Kathafi, Khadhafy, etc.), *Lisbeth Salander*

2010: *Eyjafjallajökull*, *Quinn and Fin* (from _Glee_), *Tea Party*, *Lady Gaga*

2009 
Fictional: *Max* (from _Where the Wild Things Are_), Personal: *Chesley Burnett “Sully” Sullenberger*, Place: *Salish Sea*, Trade: *Twitter*, Special Miscellaneous Award: *H1N1*, Overall: *Salish Sea* 

2008 
Fictional: *Edward* (from _Twilight_), Personal: *Barack Hussein Obama*, Place: *Wasilla* (Alaska), Trade: *Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac*, Overall: *Barack Hussein Obama*

2007: *Betrayus* (pejorative nickname, first for Sen. Chuck Hagel and later Gen. David Petraeus)

2006: *Pluto* (former planet)

2005: *Katrina* (hurricane)

2004: *Fahrenheit 9/11* (film title)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

*'Selfie' named by Oxford Dictionaries as word of 2013*

"Selfie" has been named as word of the year by Oxford Dictionaries.

The word has evolved from a niche social media tag into a mainstream term for a self-portrait photograph, the editors said.

Research suggested its frequency in the English language had increased by 17,000% in the last year, they added.

Other shortlisted words included "*twerk*" - a raunchy dance move performed by Miley Cyrus - and "*binge-watch*" - meaning watching lots of TV.

"*Schmeat*", meaning a form of meat synthetically produced from biological tissue, was also a contender.

'Inventiveness'

The word of the year award celebrates the inventiveness of English speakers when confronted with social, political or technological change.

Oxford Dictionaries online editor Richard Holden explains the choice of "selfie" as word of the year

In 2004, the word of the year was "chav", in 2008 it was credit crunch and last year it was "omnishambles".

To qualify, a word need not have been coined within the past 12 months, but it does need to have become prominent or notable in that time.

*Selfie* is defined by Oxford Dictionaries as "a photograph that one has taken of oneself, typically with a smartphone or webcam and uploaded to a social media website".

Its increase in use is calculated by Oxford Dictionaries using a research programme that collects around 150 million English words currently in use from around the web each month.

This software can be used to track the emergence of new words and monitor changes in geography, register, and frequency of use.

Papal power

Selfie can be traced back to 2002 when it was used in an Australian online forum, according to Oxford Dictionaries.

A man posted a picture of injuries to his face sustained when he tripped over some steps. He apologised for the fact that it was out of focus, saying that it was not because he was drunk but because it was a selfie.

This year, _selfie_ has gained momentum throughout the English-speaking world, helped by pictures such as one of the Pope with teenagers that went viral.

Judy Pearsall, editorial director for Oxford Dictionaries, said: "Social media sites helped to popularise the term, with the hashtag #selfie appearing on the photo-sharing website Flickr as early as 2004, but usage wasn't widespread until around 2012, when selfie was being used commonly in mainstream media sources."

Selfie was added to the Oxford Dictionaries Online in August, but is not yet in the Oxford English Dictionary, although it is being considered for future use.

Other words that were shortlisted included "*showrooming*" - examining a product at a shop before buying it online at a lower price - and *bitcoin* - a digital currency in which transactions can be performed without the need for a central bank. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24992393


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2013)

Συγνώμη για τη ρεκλάμα, αλλά, όπως και πέρυσι (και πρόπερσι), μπορείτε και φέτος να 

ψηφίσετε τη λέξη του 2013 στο ιστολόιμ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Δεν μπόρεσα να συμμετάσχω στη διαμόρφωση του καταλόγου με τις λέξεις (& φράσεις) του 2013 που μάζεψαν στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, αλλά βρήκα λίγη ώρα σήμερα και, με στόχο κυρίως να συγκεντρώσουμε νεολογισμούς, έβαλα κάτω τη λίστα που κατέθεσε ο stazybo [ΕΔΩ] με το σύνολο των προτάσεων που έγιναν εκεί — και άρχισα την αξιολόγηση. Τα κριτήριά μου είναι εντελώς προσωπικά και τα εξηγώ παρακάτω. Επειδή δεν θέλω να επηρεάσω όσους σκοπεύουν να ψηφίσουν, κρύβω τις σκέψεις μου. Θα ήθελα ωστόσο κάποια στιγμή να βοηθήσετε να εμπλουτίσουμε τον κατάλογο στον οποίο κατέληξα. Καθώς ξεκινώ να γράφω, είμαι περίεργος να δω πόσο διαφέρει ο δικός μου τελικός κατάλογος (κάπου 20 λέξεις βλέπω ότι βγήκε) από τις 52 λέξεις που διαβάζω ότι μπήκαν φέτος στην ψηφοφορία (αποφεύγω προς το παρόν να δω ποιες είναι).

Για να βγάλω άκρη, ταξινομώ τις λέξεις σε κατηγορίες. Ορισμένες τις βάζω (ή θα μπορούσα να τις έχω βάλει) σε δύο κατηγορίες. Κάνω εντονότερες τις λέξεις που θα βάλω στην τελική μου λίστα.

Πετάω τις *ξενόφερτες λέξεις* που δεν έχουν καν μεταγραφεί: NSA, selfie. 

*Διαχρονικές *– Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα οι διαχρονικές λέξεις, αφού αποκλείεται σε δέκα χρόνια να τις λέμε και να σκεφτόμαστε συγκεκριμένη χρονιά. Αυτές είναι πολλές:
αιθαλομίχλη, αλληλεγγύη, αναβάθμιση, αναβολή, αναθυμιάσεις, ανασχεδιασμός υπηρεσιών, ανέχεια, αξιολόγηση, απομάκρυνση, αποτελέσματα της τελευταίας δημοσκόπησης, αφορισμός, βασανίζομαι, βία, βοήθεια, διέρρευσαν, δίκτυο, εξανδραποδισμός, εξυγίανση, επαναξιολόγηση, επαναπροσδιορισμός, επανάσταση (!), επίορκοι, επιστράτευση, εστίες ανομίας, ευάλωτα στρώματα, ευπαθείς ομάδες, ευπρέπεια, εφεδρεία, θυσίες, καταστολή, κινητικότητα, κοινή υπουργική απόφαση, κοινωνική πολιτική, κορυφαίος διανοητής, κοψοχέρης, κρίσιμη συνάντηση, κρίσιμη συνεδρίαση, λίστα, λουκέτο, μαγκάλι, μας ψεκάζουν, μαύρα, μεγάλος αδελφός, μετανάστευση, μεταρρυθμιστικός, νέα μέτρα, νεοναζί, ξαφνικός θάνατος, ομοσπονδοποίηση, πανδιδακτήριο, παρακολουθήσεις, παρών!, πιτσαρία, πλατφόρμες, πόλεμος, πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου, προβοκάτσια, προστατευόμενος μάρτυρας, πρύτανης, πρωτοβουλία, πρωτόκολλα συνεργασίας, ρηγμάτωση, συγχώνευση, σύμπτυξη υπηρεσιών, συνιστώσα, σχέδιο βήτα, τάμα, τζαμί, τζαμπατζής, τι εστί βερίκοκο, τραμπουκισμός, τσιρίδες, υγεία, υποβρύχια, φαρέτρα, φασισμός, φιλέτο, φούρνος πολυτελείας, ψόφος.
+συνωμοσιολογία (Έτσι σημειώνω δικές μου προσθήκες)

*Επικαιρότητα – *Και στις παρακάτω έχουμε πολλές διαχρονικές λέξεις, αλλά είναι πιθανό να τις ακούσετε και να πάει το μυαλό σας πρώτα στην επικαιρότητα: 
*αιθαλομίχλη*, αμαρτωλή ΕΡΤ, αυτοαπογραφή,* γενόσημα*, *δημόσια τηλεόραση*, δωρεάν wifi, εγκληματική οργάνωση, εντολή Σαμαρά (ατού της η κρυφή δοτική), επανασύνδεση (ρεύματος), ΕΡΤopen, *η βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται* (όχι σε μία λέξη), ηλεκτρονικές κατασχέσεις, *θεωρία των άκρων, κεντροαριστερά*, κινεζοποίηση, κοινωνικό τιμολόγιο, κοσμοδρόμιο Καλαμάτας (κατηγορία σαχλαμάρες), *μαγκάλι*, *μαύρο στην ΕΡΤ*, *ναζιστική συμμορία*, Ξένιος Ζεύς, ομοσπονδοποίηση, *προβοκάτσια*, προστατευόμενος μάρτυρας, πρύτανης, *σαξές στόρι, *κάνω το σκατό μου παξιμάδι, *σύμφωνο συμβίωσης*, σχέδιο βήτα, *τζαμπατζής, χαμένο εξάμηνο, *ψόφα.
+*Κίνηση των 58*

*Οικονομικά της κρίσης – *Λέξεις που μας βομβαρδίζουν αυτά τα χρόνια και γεμίζουν τα δελτία ειδήσεων. Προσπαθήστε να φανταστείτε δυο κλασικούς μάγκες, στο καφενείο, να κάνουν κουβέντα διανθισμένη με όλη αυτή την ορολογία. Γίνεται σπαρταριστό επιθεωρησιακό νούμερο. Διαλέγω ελάχιστες, για να μη μελαγχολήσω: 
αγορά χρυσού, ανάκαμψη, ανάπτυξη, ανεργία, ανθρωπιστική κρίση, αξιοποίηση δημόσιας περιουσίας, απολύσεις, *αστεγία, *δανειστές, δημοσιονομικό κενό, διαθεσιμότητα, διακανονισμός, διαπραγματεύσεις, δόση, εκταμίευση της δόσης, ελλειμματικός, επιστροφή της τρόικας, κατάργηση θέσεων, κινητικότητα, κόκκινα δάνεια, *κούρεμα καταθέσεων*, κύμα κινητικότητας, λουκέτο, μη βιώσιμο χρέος, μόνιμος φόρος ακινήτων, οικονομικό αδιέξοδο, περικοπές δαπανών, *πλειστηριασμοί*, πλεονάζον προσωπικό, προαπαιτούμενα, *πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα, *συνεταιριστική κουζίνα, συρρίκνωση προσωπικού, τεκμαρτό, υποδόση, φόρος ακινήτων, ΦΠΑ στην εστίαση, φτωχοποίηση.
+ισοδύναμα, ρευστότητα, ύφεση

*Διαφημιστικά – *Ένα σύμπτωμα της κρίσης είναι η μετάδοση των πιο κιτς διαφημιστικών μηνυμάτων πριν από το δελτίο ειδήσεων μεγάλου καναλιού. Τις πρώτες τρεις φορές διασκεδάζεις με το πρίτι μπρα. Μετά θέλεις να βιαιοπραγήσεις. Όλες έξω:
έξυπνη σίτα, θερμική κουβέρτα, πρίτι μπρα. 

*Κυριωνύμια και ακρωνύμια – *Με ποια να πρωτοασχοληθείς και ποιο όνομα να πρωτοπροσθέσεις! Δεν κρατάω κανένα, αν και ένα θα συνδέεται για πάντα με το 2013.
άδωνις, Αθηνά, Δημοκήδης, ΕΟΠΥΥ, ΕΡΤ, Ίδρυμα Νιάρχου, Ιουλιανός ο Παραβάτης Πελεγρίνης, Καβάφης, Kουβέλι (sic), Κωνσταντίνος Κολοκοτρώνης (sic), ΜΑΤ, Ξένιος Ζεύς, Παύλος Φύσσας, πλατεία Ταξίμ, Ρίο, Ρομά, Σκουριές, Σοβιετία (ελληνική /τελευταία Σοβιετία), ΤΑΙΠΕΔ. 
+Ελιά

*Νεολογισμοί – *Αυτή η κατηγορία μάς ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο, αν και μερικά θα έπρεπε να ανήκουν στα σπάνια (παρακάτω): *
*αναρχοάπλυτοι, *αστεγία, *αυτοαπογραφή, αφυπηρέτηση (περίπου νεολογισμός), βαλιτσάκι νόμιμων συνακροάσεων, *ενιαίος φόρος ακινήτων, *κοστοβόρος, *μητρογκόλ*, μπουμπούκος, μυγοσπαθάτοι, οθντκ (=ο Θεός να το κάνει), πεφτοσυννεφάκιας, *σαξές στόρι, *σουβλακερί, τηλετσιρίδας, τσιρίδας, φαήλος, φιλελές, φλεξιμομπίλιτυ, φρόζεν γιόγκουρτ, χρυσαβγίτης, χρυσάβγουλο.
+εκτσογλανισμός

*Σπάνια: *αναλαδιά, βαλκανοπιθηκάκια, μέγας ανηφορίζων, συνεταιριστική κουζίνα.

*Φράσεις:* Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και φράσεις, αλλά και οι τέσσερις που σκέφτηκα έχουν σχέση με συγκεκριμένο χώρο, οπότε περιμένω να εξισορροπήσετε τα πράγματα με τις δικές σας προτάσεις.

Μακάρι να είχαμε γίνει Αργεντινή
Το νόμισμα δεν είναι ταμπού
Βρισκόμαστε σε πόλεμο
Ή εμείς ή αυτοί

Έτσι ξεχώρισαν (για τα δικά μου γούστα) οι παρακάτω:

*αιθαλομίχλη
αστεγία
γενόσημα
δημόσια τηλεόραση
ενιαίος φόρος ακινήτων
η βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται
θεωρία των άκρων
κεντροαριστερά
Κίνηση των 58
κούρεμα καταθέσεων
μαγκάλι
μαύρο στην ΕΡΤ
μητρογκόλ
ναζιστική συμμορία
πλειστηριασμοί
προβοκάτσια
πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα
σαξές στόρι
σύμφωνο συμβίωσης
τζαμπατζής
χαμένο εξάμηνο*




Η ψηφοφορία (που γίνεται ΕΔΩ) θα διαρκέσει έως τις 18.00 της Δευτέρας 30 Δεκεμβρίου. Περιμένω να δω αν θα υπάρξουν και δικές σας προσθήκες σε αυτό το νήμα προτού καταλήξω στην επιλογή τριών.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 26, 2013)

Εγώ ψήφισα με κριτήριο τις λέξεις που σχεδόν με πλύση εγκεφάλου μάς μπήκαν στο μυαλό: 

1) ανάπτυξη
2) εφεδρεία
3) κούρεμα (καταθέσεων) 

Και βάζω παρακάτω τις λέξεις που θα επέλεγα εγώ από τη λίστα στο ιστολόγιο: 

δημόσια τηλεόραση
διαθεσιμότητα
επίορκοι
εφεδρεία
κόκκινα δάνεια
μαύρο (~ στην ΕΡΤ)
πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου
σαξές στόρι
φτωχοποίηση


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2013)

Ελληνική λέξη του 2013, σύμφωνα με την ψηφοφορία στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, αναδείχθηκε το *σαξές στόρι* — κι ας είναι ξενόφερτο σύμπλοκο. 

Κορυφαία εικοσάδα:


σαξές στόρι
βιαποπουκιανπροέρχεται
άκρα (θεωρία των ~)
ΕΡΤ
πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα
αλληλεγγύη
ανεργία
πρίτι μπρα
μαύρο (~ στην ΕΡΤ)
μαγκάλι
δωρεάν wifi
ανάπτυξη
διαθεσιμότητα
ψόφος
χρυσαβγίτης / χρυσάβγουλο
φασισμός
φτωχοποίηση
έξυπνη σίτα
γενόσημα
βασανίζομαι


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2013)

Beyond selfies


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 31, 2013)

Δεν θυμάμαι τι ψήφισα. Ή έξυπνη σίτα ή πρίτι μπρα, αν και φανταζόμουν ότι το σαξές στόρυ θα έρθει πρώτο.


----------



## sarant (Dec 31, 2013)

Να ευχαριστήσω από εδώ για τη συμμετοχή και να ευχηθώ καλή λεξιλογική χρονιά!


----------



## Earion (Jan 8, 2014)

*Λέξεις στον καιρό της κρίσης*

της Μαρίας Κατσουνάκη

Ο μόνος λόγος που αναδημοσιεύουμε την είδηση των New York Times είναι για την πρωτοτυπία της: η American Dialect Society (Αμερικανή Εταιρεία Διαλέκτων) επέλεξε το «because» (διότι, επειδή) ως «λέξη της χρονιάς». Παρότι, σημειώνει το κείμενο, κυριάρχησαν νεολογισμοί όπως selfie (αυτοφωτογράφιση με κινητό) ή bitcoin (εικονικό νόμισμα). Στην ετήσια συνάντηση των μελών στη Μινεάπολη το «because» απέσπασε 127 σε σύνολο 175 ψήφων. Γιατί αλλάζει η χρήση του, αγνοώντας γραμματικούς κανόνες, υπακούοντας στην ανάγκη των νέων, διαδικτυακών, μέσων. Το δημοσίευμα περιλαμβάνει την τεκμηρίωση της απόφασης και άλλα στοιχεία στενά συνδεδεμένα με τη γλώσσα και τη νοοτροπία της χώρας.

Εμείς όμως ας λοξοδρομήσουμε στον κόσμο των φανταστικών υποθέσεων: αν γινόταν και στη χώρα μας μια παρόμοια διαδικασία, ποια λέξη θα αναδεικνυόταν ως πιο καθοριστική τη χρονιά που μας πέρασε; Ποια ακούσαμε περισσότερες φορές, ποια χρησιμοποίησαν στις δηλώσεις τους οι πολιτικοί, ποια εμείς στην καθημερινότητά της, ποια επαναλαμβανόταν σταθερά στα δελτία ειδήσεων ή στα δημοσιογραφικά κείμενα; Ενα πρόχειρο γκάλοπ στο περιβάλλον δεν ανέδειξε καμία νικήτρια. Ασφαλώς η κρίση, η τρόικα, η διαφθορά, η μίζα, η διαπλοκή, τα ελλείμματα, η κινητικότητα, οι μεταρρυθμίσεις, η ανάπτυξη, η ανάκαμψη, είναι ανάμεσα στις προπορευόμενες. Ο καθένας μας μπορεί να προσθέσει ή να αφαιρέσει από τη λίστα, να έχει τις δικές του προτάσεις. Ενδεχομένως, πάντως, η έκφραση που προκάλεσε τη μεγαλύτερη αίσθηση είναι «οι κόκκινες γραμμές». Αυτές που δήλωναν το ανυποχώρητο και θεσπίστηκαν για να παραβιάζονται, έχοντας όμως πρώτα δώσει τη δυνατότητα στον χρήστη να εμφανιστεί αμετακίνητος βράχος αρχών και αντιλήψεων.

Μια κοινωνία σε κρίση, λεξιλόγιο σε κρίση. Λέξεις γνωστές ή επινοημένες, επικαιροποιημένες, άλλες ενεργοποιούν το θυμικό, άλλες προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν αίσθημα ασφάλειας, αισιοδοξίας.

Μέσα όμως σε αυτόν τον γλωσσικό αναβρασμό η επικοινωνία εμφανίζεται διαρκώς ως αιτούμενο. Όσο η πραγματικότητα στενεύει, τόσο η διαφυγή μέσω των επαναλήψεων και στερεοτύπων προκαλεί λεκτική ασφυξία (μήπως και ακαμψία;). Ο συντηρητισμός, η κόπωση, το «δεν υπάρχει κάτι καινούργιο να προτείνουμε» επιφέρει αλλαγές στη γλώσσα ή και αντίστροφα. Πόσο συνδέονται γλώσσα και κοινωνία; Από τη δεκαετία του ’70 (διαβάζουμε) αποτελεί επιστημονικά αποδεδειγμένη γνώση η στενή και άρρηκτη σχέση της γλώσσας με την κοινωνία. Πόσο εγκλωβιζόμαστε σε αδιέξοδα σχήματα; Πόσο η έλλειψη φαντασίας και παιδείας αδρανοποιεί τις εκφραστικές μας δυνατότητες, επανεισάγοντας παρωχημένα σχήματα που όχι μόνο δεν ανταποκρίνονται στις αυξημένες απαιτήσεις των καιρών αλλά καθηλώνουν στα ίδια, στενεύοντας όρια και ορίζοντες;

Αν υιοθετήσουμε τη ρήση του Βιτγκενστάιν ότι «τα όρια της γλώσσας μου σημαίνουν τα όρια του κόσμου μου», θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε και το επόμενο βήμα: «δεν μπορούμε να πούμε αυτό που δεν μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε». Δηλαδή; Ποιος θα ήταν ο ελληνικός σύνδεσμος που θα μπορούσε να αναδειχθεί «λέξη της χρονιάς»; Σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει; Γιατί με την υπερχρήση των τελικών («για να») εξορίσαμε τους αποτελεσματικούς («ώστε»). Και απομείναμε με τους χρονικούς. Όταν και όποτε...

Πηγή: Καθημερινή 8.1.2014

Αχ, Μαρία...


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

*“Because” is the 2013 Word of the Year*
http://www.americandialect.org/because-is-the-2013-word-of-the-year


*English Has a New Preposition, Because Internet*
Linguists are recognizing the delightful evolution of the word "because." 
http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...as-a-new-preposition-because-internet/281601/


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Πάλι λαγκάρει η αγγλική πίσω από την τρισχιλιετή. Η ελληνική έχει σε τέτοια συντακτική χρήση του _γιατί _και του _επειδή _εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, με πρώτο και καλύτερο παράδειγμα το "γιατί έτσι". Το κακό είναι ότι τώρα θα μας κατηγορούν για αγγλισμούς όταν το χρησιμοποιούμε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Εγώ τρελάθηκα με το glasshole: a person made oblivious by wearing Google Glass, a head-mounted computer.
Και για το unfriend σκέφτηκα το...ξεφιλίζω.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Προσθήκη: ο Θαλής που έπεσε στο πηγάδι ήταν ένας glasshole avant la lettre? :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2014)

Costas said:


> Προσθήκη: ο Θαλής που έπεσε στο πηγάδι ήταν ένας glasshole avant la lettre? :)


Thales of Miletus was acting like a glasshole — before it was cool. 
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/hipster
http://www.memecenter.com/search/before it was cool


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

Costas said:


> Και για το unfriend σκέφτηκα το... ξεφιλίζω.


Μπορείς να υποψιαστείς τις αντιρρήσεις μου (την ακουστική σχέση με το _ξεφυλλίζω_). Με στεναχωρεί που δεν βλέπω να χρησιμοποιούνται τα *ξεφιλιώσαμε* ή *κάναμε ξεφίλια*. Τι λένε οι φατσομπουκιάζοντες; «Κάναμε unfriend»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τι λένε οι φατσομπουκιάζοντες; «Κάναμε unfriend»;



Τον διέγραψα. Απλά κι ωραία.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Δεν θα 'χα αντίρρηση για το ξεφιλιώνω, που το 'χεις κι από το χωριό σου. Εγώ το ξεφιλίζω το έγραψα παιγνιωδώς, δηλ. η ομωνυμία με το ξεφυλλίζω _μου αρέσει_: ξεφιλίζω ένα φίλο μου όπως ένα μαρούλι...


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Τον διέγραψα. Απλά κι ωραία.


Σωστά. Έτσι μπαίνουμε κατευθείαν και στην ουσία της σημερινής μας αγωνίας: θα κάνουν ξεφίλια ο Σύριζα με τον Τατσόπουλο ή θα τον διαγράψει; Τα νεύρα μας!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2014)

Costas said:


> Εγώ τρελάθηκα με το glasshole: a person made oblivious by wearing Google Glass, a head-mounted computer.


----------



## cougr (Feb 4, 2014)

*Infovore*-the Macquarie Dictionary word of the year.

Infovore: a person who craves information, especially one who takes advantage of their ready access to it on digital devices

http://theconversation.com/the-macquarie-dictionary-word-of-the-year-is-22522


*Word of the year finalists in each category:*

• Agriculture - dining boom

• Arts - fanfic

• Business - showrooming

• Colloquial - facepalm

• Communications - churnalism

• Eating and Drinking - coffee cupping

• Environment - firescape

• Fashion - onesie

• General Interest - watch and act

• Health - enabler

• Internet - Streisand effect

• Politics - marriage equality

• Social Interest - generation debt

• Sport - barefoot running

• Technology - dumb phone

http://www.news.com.au/national/macquarie-dictionary-announces-infovore-and-onesie-as-their-words-of-2013/story-fncynjr2-1226817607340


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2014)

cougr said:


> *Infovore*-the Macquarie Dictionary word of the year.
> 
> Infovore: a person who craves information, especially one who takes advantage of their ready access to it on digital devices
> ...



_*Πληροφοριοβόρος*_, λογικά, όπως _σαρκοβόρος, αιμοβόρος, ενεργοβόρος_.

Εκτός από ένα διήγημα εφ εκεί, έχει ένα εύρημα σε σχετική διδακτορική διατριβή του 2005, από το τμήμα Μηχανικών Η/Υ και Πληροφορικής του Πολυτεχνείου της Πάτρας:

Οι τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες των τελευταίων ετών οδήγησαν σε μια εκρηκτική αύξηση της καταγεγραμμένης ψηφιακής πληροφορίας, με το web (Παγκόσμιος Ιστός) να έχει μετατραπεί σε μια τεράστια αποθήκη που δεν ελέγχεται από κανέναν, ενώ όλο και περισσότεροι άνθρωποι καθημερινά πλοηγούνται στις (ιστo)σελίδες του σε μια προσπάθεια να ικανοποιήσουν την “πρωτόγονη” ανάγκη τους για πληροφόρηση.
Σύμφωνα με τον Dennett (1991) οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν σαν ένα είδος *πληροφοριοβόρων *_(informavores)_ που “αναζητούν, συγκεντρώνουν, μοιράζονται και καταναλώνουν πληροφορίες σε βαθμό που δεν μπορεί να προσεγγιστεί από άλλους οργανισμούς”.
http://nemertes.lis.upatras.gr/jspui/bitstream/10889/272/1/200.pdf


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2014)

...
• Arts - fanfic

*fanfiction*



cougr said:


> • Colloquial - *facepalm*




• Health - enabler

*enabler*


• Internet - Streisand effect

*the Streisand effect = το φαινόμενο Στράισαντ*

• Communications - churnalism

*χυμοσιογραφία 
*

• Politics - marriage equality

Περί άνισων ευκαιριών


• Eating and Drinking - coffee cupping

Καφενείο το κάναμε...


• Sport - barefoot running

ξυπολυταρία


• Technology - dumb phone: 

dumbphone


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ξεχάσαμε το _unfriend_ και την ανάγκη να το προσεγγίσουμε σαν νέο όρο.
> ...



Wiktionary: *unfriend*, _verb_

Etymology: From Middle English unfreond, onfrend, equivalent to un- +‎ friend. Cognate with Scots unfrend (“unfriend”). Compare Old English unfriþmann, unwine.

1. (_rare_) To sever as friends.
*1659*, Thomas Fuller, _The Appeal of Injured Innocence_" I hope, sir, that we are not mutually *Unfriended* by this Difference which hath happened betwixt us."

​2. (_Internet_) To defriend; to remove from one's friends list (eg on a social networking website).
*2007*, Mia Consalvo, Caroline Haythornthwaite, _Internet Research Annual: Volume 4 _"I asked her why, she said it was because I didn't comment, and I shrugged and said whatever. I didn't *unfriend* her."​

OED: *unfriend*, v.

1659 FULLER _App. Inj. Innoc._ iii. xxxj b, I hope, Sir, that we are not mutually Unfriended by this Difference which hath happened betwixt us.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

...
*Vape*

Oxford Dictionaries announced today (18 November) that they have made _vape_ their international Word of the Year 2014.
This odd little word, with its compounds, has risen from almost total obscurity to high fashion in less than half a decade. The award has been made because its use has more than doubled in the past year alone.

It’s now widely known that if you _vape_, you inhale and exhale the vapour produced by electronic cigarettes (_e-cigarettes_ or _e-cigs_). These contain a solution of water and glycerin plus nicotine and flavourings. This mixture is passed over a hot filament to deliver it as a vapour. Using an e-cigarette makes you a _vaper_. The action is _vaping_, and a single inhalation and exhalation is a _vape_. The e-cigarette is also sometimes itself called a _vape._
[...]

vapeurs anglaises :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

*Λέξη του 2014* σύμφωνα με τα Λεξικά της Οξφόρδης: *vape* = καπνίζω ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο / τον ατμό ηλετσιγάρου («ατμίζω» αν θέλετε  )

(Ναι, είδα την... εξάτμιση του daeman...)

http://blog.oxforddictionaries.com/2014/11/oxford-dictionaries-word-year-vape/
http://wordspy.com/index.php?word=vape
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231364672

Άλλες διεκδικήτριες του τίτλου:


*bae* n. used as a term of endearment for one’s romantic partner.
*budtender* n. a person whose job is to serve customers in a cannabis dispensary or shop.
*contactless* adj. relating to or involving technologies that allow a smart card, mobile phone, etc. to contact wirelessly to an electronic reader, typically in order to make a payment. (ανέπαφος, ανεπαφικός)
*indyref*, n. an abbreviation of ‘independence referendum’, in reference to the referendum on Scottish independence, held in Scotland on 18 September 2014, in which voters were asked to answer yes or no to the question ‘Should Scotland be an independent country?’
*normcore* n. a trend in which ordinary, unfashionable clothing is worn as a deliberate fashion statement.
*slacktivism*, n., informal actions performed via the Internet in support of a political or social cause but regarded as requiring little time or involvement, e.g. signing an online petition or joining a campaign group on a social media website; a blend of slacker and activism. (εδώ)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

...
:woot: ... :laugh: Αυτό θα πει «έκπληκτος και ευτυχής», εξίσου.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> *...*
> 
> *budtender* n. a person whose job is to serve customers in a cannabis dispensary or shop.


Ο μπαφατζής. 

Ο μπουφετζής - Γιώργος Μπάτης






Κι από τον Πιλαλί.


----------



## cougr (Feb 5, 2015)

Macquarie Dictionary - Word of the Year 2014

*mansplain*

_verb (t)_ Colloquial (humorous) (of a man) to explain (something) to a woman, in a way that is patronising because it assumes that a woman will be ignorant of the subject matter.
[MAN + (EX)PLAIN with s inserted to create a pronunciation link with explain]
–mansplaining, noun

_Peoples choice award_: 

*share plate*

_noun_ a serving in a restaurant designed as multiple small portions so that several diners can share the same dish.

_Honourable mentions_:

*lifehacking *

_noun_ the application of strategies or shortcuts used to simplify or improve any aspect of one's life.
[LIFE + HACKING2]
–lifehacker, _noun_

*binge watching*

_noun_ the practice of viewing a favourite television series, seeing many episodes in one extended sitting.
Also, binge viewing.

*bamboo ceiling*

_noun_ a barrier created by prejudice which hampers the progress of Asian Australians to positions of leadership in government and business institutions.
[modelled on GLASS CEILING]


The Commitee would also like to give a dishonourable mention to _selfie stick_ for being inescapable.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2016)

...
*Word of the Year 2016 is...*

After much discussion, debate, and research, the Oxford Dictionaries Word of the Year 2016 is *post-truth *– an adjective defined as ‘relating to or denoting circumstances in which objective facts are less influential in shaping public opinion than appeals to emotion and personal belief’.






Oxford Dictionaries announces the Word of the Year for 2016, as well as our shortlisted words *adulting, alt-right, Brexiteer, chatbot, coulrophobia, glass cliff, hygge, Latinx,* and *woke*. Script provided by guest writer and cultural commentator Neil Midgley.

*Why was this chosen?*
The concept of _post-truth_ has been in existence for the past decade, but Oxford Dictionaries has seen a spike in frequency this year in the context of the EU referendum in the United Kingdom and the presidential election in the United States. It has also become associated with a particular noun, in the phrase _post-truth politics. 

_[...]


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2016)

Νήμα για το post-truth:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?17186


----------



## Neikos (Dec 18, 2017)

*Word of the Year 2017*

The Oxford Dictionaries Word of the Year 2017 is… youthquake.

The noun, youthquake, is defined as ‘a significant cultural, political, or social change arising from the actions or influence of young people’.

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/word-of-the-year/word-of-the-year-2017

Για να πω την αλήθεια, πρώτη φορά την ακούω.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2017)

Κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν έγινε τίποτα τέτοιο φέτος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2017)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν έγινε τίποτα τέτοιο φέτος.



Οι ίδιοι το εξηγούν ως εξής:

The data collated by our editors shows a fivefold increase in usage of _youthquake _in 2017 compared to 2016, the word having first struck in a big way in June with the UK’s general election at its epicentre.

Αγγλοσάξονες... Τον μικρόκοσμό τους περιγράφουν. :)


----------



## Neikos (Dec 19, 2017)

nickel said:


> Αγγλοσάξονες... Τον μικρόκοσμό τους περιγράφουν. :)



Ε ναι, λογικό.
Εμείς μπορεί να καταλήξουμε με κανέναν Ρουβίκωνα ή ΕΦΚΑ, οπότε μην έχουμε και παράπονο. :)


----------



## rogne (Dec 19, 2017)

Όσο πάει, οι "λέξεις της χρονιάς" επόμενο είναι να μην αντιστοιχούν σε καμιά (σημαντική) πραγματικότητα. Ό,τι γίνει πιο τρέντι στα σόσιαλ μίντια κάθε χρόνο, τι άλλο;


----------



## sarant (Dec 20, 2017)

Kι εγώ απόρησα πολύ για το youthquake, αλλά είδα ότι στο Collins διάλεξαν το πολύ πιο λογικό fake news.

Φέικ νιουζ, Ρουβίκωνας, ΕΦΚΑ και αλλες 42 λέξεις είναι υποψήφιες στην ψηφοφορία που γίνεται για 7η χρονιά στο ιστολόγιό μου -παρακαλώ,προσέλθετε!

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2017/12/18/woty2017-2/


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 26, 2017)

Έβλεπα μόλις αυτό το βίντεο από τον περασμένο Απρίλιο και πρόσεξα (μεταξύ άλλων) το _youthquake_ στο φόντο. Φαίνεται πως κάποια στιγμή ακούστηκε αυτή η λέξη, κι ας μην ήμουν εγώ εκεί για να τη σημειώσω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2017)

Τη λέξη δεν την πήρε το μάτι μου, αλλά τον Πάτρικ και την παρέα του τους απόλαυσα. Και το χρειαζόμουν το διάλειμμα!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2018)

daeman said:


> ...
> *Word of the Year 2016 is...*
> 
> 
> ...



Έχουμε τίποτα για το *woke*;
Περιγράφεται στο βιντεάκι σ' αυτό το σημείο: https://youtu.be/3xcW7Tg5E34?t=352


----------



## sarant (Dec 28, 2018)

Προλαβαινετε ακόμα να ψηφίσετε για τη Λέξη της χρονιάς στην ψηφοφορία που κάνουμε στο ιστολόγιο:

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/12/17/woty2018-2/


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2018)

Οι προτεινόμενες λέξεις είναι:

AirBnB 
erga omnes 
GDPR 
VAR 
αλγόριθμος 
αλυτρωτισμός 
αναδοχή 
αναδρομικά 
αντίμετρα 
Βόρεια Μακεδονία 
γυναικοκτονία 
δημοσιονομικό μαξιλάρι 
δημοσιονομικός χώρος 
διεμφυλική/ος 
εγκαυματίας 
εθνικότητα 
εκκλησιαστική περιουσία 
έμφυλη βία 
εντολή εκκένωσης 
θερινή ώρα 
ιθαγένεια 
ισαποστ(ασ)άκιας 
καθαρή έξοδος 
κανονικότητα 
κίτρινα γιλέκα
κοινωνικό μέρισμα
ΚΠΙΣΝ
λαθρομετανάστες
λατινικά
μακεδονικό
μεσαία τάξη
μεταμνημονιακή εποχή
μη περικοπή συντάξεων
μισθοδοσία κληρικών
νοικοκυραίοι
ονοματολογικό
παραπληροφόρηση
πλαστικές σακούλες
πύρινη λαίλαπα
συλλαλητήρια
Συμφωνία των Πρεσπών
συνεκμετάλλευση
τεκνοθεσία
τιναφτόρε
τοξικός
υπερπλεόνασμα
υποκατώτατος (μισθός)
χωρισμός κράτους-εκκλησίας


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2018)

*«Συμφωνία των Πρεσπών», η λέξη του 2018!*
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/12/31/woty2018-3/

Αναλυτικά:

Συμφωνία των Πρεσπών (477)
τιναφτόρε (329)
μακεδονικό (300)
AirBnB (276)
erga omnes (275)
Βόρεια Μακεδονία (264)
κίτρινα γιλέκα (263)
GDPR (229)
νοικοκυραίοι (179)
εγκαυματίας (177)
μη περικοπή συντάξεων (169)
παραπληροφόρηση (157)
μεταμνημονιακή εποχή (151)
υποκατώτατος (μισθός) (149)
έμφυλη βία (145)
VAR (144)
γυναικοκτονία (141)
χωρισμός κράτους-εκκλησίας (136)
καθαρή έξοδος (118)
πύρινη λαίλαπα (117)
αλυτρωτισμός (104)
πλαστικές σακούλες (102)
αναδρομικά (100)
υπερπλεόνασμα (96)
διεμφυλική/ος (95)
ισαποστ(ασ)άκιας (95)
λαθρομετανάστες (76)
τοξικός (73)
κανονικότητα (70)
κοινωνικό μέρισμα (65)
ονοματολογικό (55)
ΚΕΕΛΠΝΟ (40)
τεκνοθεσία (39)
αλγόριθμος (32)
λατινικά (31)
μεσαία τάξη (31)
συλλαλητήρια (30)
ΚΠΙΣΝ (29)
εθνικότητα (27)
εκκλησιαστική περιουσία (27)
δημοσιονομικό μαξιλάρι (22)
μισθοδοσία κληρικών (22)
θερινή ώρα (21)
αντίμετρα (18)
δημοσιονομικός χώρος (15)
εντολή εκκένωσης (14)
συνεκμετάλλευση (14)
ιθαγένεια (12)
αναδοχή (6)


----------



## Earion (Nov 10, 2020)

cougr said:


> binge watching


*binge watching* : *βουλιμική τηλεθέαση*


----------



## sarant (Nov 10, 2020)

Το Collins ανακήρυξη λέξη της χρονιάς (στα αγγλικά βεβαίως) το lockdown









Lockdown: Η λέξη της χρονιάς για το 2020 από το αγγλικό λεξικό Collins


Λέξη της χρονιάς για το 2020 από τον εκδοτικό όμιλο του αγγλικού λεξικού Collins, ψηφίστηκε το «lockdown». Το μέτρο καραντίνας που έχουν λάβει πολλές




www.ert.gr


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2020)

https://languages.oup.com/word-of-the-year/2020/


----------



## cougr (Nov 1, 2021)

Vax - Oxford Dictionary's Word of the Year 2021









Oxford Word of the Year 2021 | Oxford Languages


The Oxford Languages 2021 Word of the Year. Our team of expert lexicographers continually monitor and analyse language developments, in a year that saw technological innovation influence the way we communicate in our day to day lives.



languages.oup.com













Εμβόλιο Covid-19: Λέξη της Χρονιάς το «Vax» κατά το Oxford Dictionary


Η λέξη Vax, δηλαδή η συντόμευση της λέξης εμβόλιο στα αγγλικά (vaccine), είναι η Λέξη της Χρονιάς για το 2021 σύμφωνα με τον κορυφαίο οργανισμό λεξικογράφησης Oxford English Dictionary.




www.kathimerini.gr


----------



## anepipsogos (Nov 2, 2021)

_Από το αχ μέχρι το Vaχ
μία βελόνα δρόμος
τι να σου κάνει και ο Μπαχ
και ο ημεροδρόμος_


----------

